# December testers?! Christmas BFP's?! Lets do it!! 7 BFP already!!!



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!!

I'm on my 2nd cycle TTC since my D&C in August and a MC last December (happened on Christmas) I'm hoping that December will be a month FULL of :bfp:s!! I would LOVE to give my dh I positive test for Christmas :) Who's with me?!?:xmas16::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas5::xmas5::xmas5::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::dust::dust::dust:

* December Testing Buddies!


December 1st- tryingandhope

December 3rd- want2bemommy & HOPEFUL.MRS

December 4th- Barhanita 

December 5th- Pray2bBlessed   TXRunnerGirl

December 10th- ESwemba84

December 12th- KelseyK BBellyRose  runnergrl

December 14th- Swanny & sowanted

December 16th- fayefirth

December 18th- pbl_ge 

December 22nd- Gwenylovey *


----------



## KelseyK

Oh and AFM- I'm currently on CD4. This month will be my first time using OPKs and preseed. It will be exciting to see when I actually ovulate and IF I do. My last cycle I'm not sure I even did because it was my first one since my D&C. Also I hardly noticed and EWCM last cycle so maybe the preseed will help :):dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## IvyLane

Hello
I am also on my second cycle since mc (chemical)..around day 9. Hoping for bfp in dec. There are several of us left over in the bding my butt of for november thread who didn't get our positives for nov so we r hanging around for dec( or longer for those who don't or are just joining.) If you don't get a whole lot of people here (or even if you do) feel free to join the lovely ladies over there. They are all so supportive (even the ones who did get their bfp are still sticking around). Hope u get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## BBellyRose

Hi there ladies!
I am new to the forum and I thought it would be nice to give and get support from you ladies, because sometimes I feel lonely and frustrated in this TTC journey .:hugs:

We started TTC#1 this year. I actually got pregnant in May, but it sadly ended at 9 weeks :-( 
I had a D&C in late July, and after waiting for 2 cycles, we started TTC again. This will be the 3rd cycle. No luck in October and November. Hopefully, December will be our month!
Right now I am on CD1. 
I have been using OPK, charting, pre-seed and last cycle I tried FertileCM also.

Let's keep positive and baby dust to all of us!!!


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Def would love a BFP for Christmas. That would be the best present!
I'm on CD4 now after a miscarriage at 6.5 weeks in October. Hoping to ov on time this month.. baby dust to us all.
:happydance:


----------



## MamaTex

I hope to test around December and get a positive result!! Good luck ladies :)


----------



## ESwemba84

I'd love to join. I'm on my 7th or 8th cycle since my D&C in May. This is my first cycle temping ever. I'm currently on CD 2.


----------



## KelseyK

Looks like we have an awesome group starting here!! :) I'm so sorry for all of your losses :hugs: Hopefully we can all get our Christmas BFP's :)!!!!!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## ESwemba84

Today would have been my due date. It is almost as devastating as when I found out I had lost the pregnancy. :cry: Just gotta get through today.....


----------



## fayefirth

I'm cd 2 today, will be testing 16th dec! Really want a sticky bean for Christmas!!
Sending lots of Babydust! Hope we all get our bfp's! Xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I am on my 4th cycle since my D&C. Currently I am on CD10, and hope to hold out to test until at least Dec 5th (who knows if that will happen...lol)! This month I am trying the SMEP plan, so this will be my first month using OPK's. I normally only temp. I will also be using preseed.

I am praying for a Christmas miracle!!


----------



## pbl_ge

I'm in! I'm CD1 for my first post-MC cycle. Mine was a long, drawn-out process, so I'm really excited to TTC again. Not 100% sure when I'll O, but put me down for testing around the 18th. 

Good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## cozmos

ESwemba84 said:


> Today would have been my due date. It is almost as devastating as when I found out I had lost the pregnancy. :cry: Just gotta get through today.....

chic im same by twins were due thurs past, i feel better now though...i also lost by other baby 5 weeks ago, shit as it is im bringin it on an so is my oh were not goin through this for nothin!!


----------



## cozmos

ps i do feel ur pain chic...iv been a mess for months and funilly enough it took my due date to put things in perspective...the twins broke my heart completely and our last pushed me slightly over the edge, i believe though that well get our baby one day and he or she will be all the more to us i jus hope its sooner rather than later as we al do.x


----------



## ESwemba84

cozmos said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Today would have been my due date. It is almost as devastating as when I found out I had lost the pregnancy. :cry: Just gotta get through today.....
> 
> chic im same by twins were due thurs past, i feel better now though...i also lost by other baby 5 weeks ago, shit as it is im bringin it on an so is my oh were not goin through this for nothin!!Click to expand...

Yeah, now that it's past (even by just a day) I do feel better and am super hopeful about the future.


----------



## want2bemommy

Aloha everyone! 
Put me down as testing Dec 3rd. I'm on CD 16 but have longish cycles. I m/c my first a month before my wedding 4/09 and another on 9/09. We were so sad that I had a block to trying again until recently. How did 3 years slip away? Well, I've gone back to college so I guess that helped pass the time. I guess subconsciously I just wasn't ready to be hurt again. Good luck to us all!


----------



## KelseyK

I love this group so much already!! We will all get our Christmas BFPs!!!!! I'm so sorry for all the lose you ladies have gone through :hugs: I'm glad we have this support system for each other :)

AFM- This is my first month doing OPKs and I decided to start at CD6 since I'm not sure how regular my cycles will be after the D&C and I didn't want to miss o... WELL last night I got a smiley face on the digital OPK.. I'm thinking it must be a false positive though bc my cycles are usually 30 days and this afternoon my OPK was negative. We are bd'ing just in case :) I'm suspecting I will get another positive OPK somewhere around CD 16 though.


----------



## cozmos

iv started opks its cd11 an im using the ones off amazon they seem to not hav much dye in them compared to the tesco ones i used to use...ah well im sure if its a pos soon it will be obvious, im checkin cp aswel usually thats a good indicator for me...im so excited i really hope i ov this month


----------



## ESwemba84

Oh I forgot to mention ill be testing around Dec 10. Although I had a rather unusual period this time. Started Thursday brown and pink for a day, Friday it was dark red, by Saturday it was brown and pink again and stopped that night. I had some AF cramps yesterday and brown again, then started red last night. I put a tampon in and this morning there was no red just brown. I'm just hoping my body has gotten back to normal after the D&C......I mean it's been 6 months, I'd think my cycles would be normal by now.


----------



## cozmos

ESwemba84 said:


> cozmos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Today would have been my due date. It is almost as devastating as when I found out I had lost the pregnancy. :cry: Just gotta get through today.....
> 
> chic im same by twins were due thurs past, i feel better now though...i also lost by other baby 5 weeks ago, shit as it is im bringin it on an so is my oh were not goin through this for nothin!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, now that it's past (even by just a day) I do feel better and am super hopeful about the future.Click to expand...

its strange the relief u feel isn it , i cant wait for the future now myself heres hopin 3rd times a charm x


----------



## Topanga053

pbl_ge said:


> I'm in! I'm CD1 for my first post-MC cycle. Mine was a long, drawn-out process, so I'm really excited to TTC again. Not 100% sure when I'll O, but put me down for testing around the 18th.
> 
> Good luck to all of us!!!

Yay!!! I'm so excited for you, Pbl_ge!!! My MC was really long and drawn out too, so I know how exciting it is to finally be able to start looking forward and TTC again. My fingers are crossed for you!!!

I'm on CD19 and expecting O today or tomorrow. I've been really good about not obsessing about TTC this month, but I can feel that slipping now that O is almost here! Even if I don't get a BFP this month, I want to focus on accepting that and obsessing less!


----------



## tryingandhope

Hi Girls! Can I join even though I will be testing late late November?? My last cycle was 35 days so I don't know if my AF is due end of November or early december! 
Kelsey- I followed your lucky thread through November and it was such an awesome and postive thread that when I saw this one I so wanted to join in early!


----------



## jabish

Hi ladies...can I join also...on cycle day 3 and my 4th round of clomid...hopeing for a Christmas BFP!!!


----------



## KelseyK

tryingandhope said:


> Hi Girls! Can I join even though I will be testing late late November?? My last cycle was 35 days so I don't know if my AF is due end of November or early december!
> Kelsey- I followed your lucky thread through November and it was such an awesome and postive thread that when I saw this one I so wanted to join in early!

Of course you can!!!! So glad to see you here :) I'll just put you down for the 1st, none of us make it to our testing dates anyway :haha: It will happen for us this time!!!!!!! You can be our first :bfp:!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## KelseyK

jabish said:


> Hi ladies...can I join also...on cycle day 3 and my 4th round of clomid...hopeing for a Christmas BFP!!!

Of course!! Welcome!!!!!! Wouldn't it be so amazing to get a :bfp: for Christmas?! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!! 

How's everyone doing? I've been sooo busy running around getting everything ready for Thanksgiving! I've been keeping up with OPK's and nothing yet. I started using preseed a couple nights ago though and I love it! I'm really wanting this Christmas :bfp:!! We have bd'ed every night since CD5 and will continue to do so! Maybe I'll let him 'rest' sometime this week to give his :spermy: a chance to replenish :haha: I just know I'm going to end up O'ing on Thanksgiving!! Oh well... We will bd no matter what!!! I've even been thinking of ways I will surprise DH with a positive test if it happens this cycle :) Wrap it up in a present with some onsie that says I <3 Daddy or something hehe! I really hope it happens this cycle!!! For all of us!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tryingandhope

Thanks Kelsey! I found out I was pregnant with my daughter in early December last year so I bought my husband a little pajama set with a picture of a reindeer on it and it said "Daddy's Little Moose" and called it an 'early' Christmas gift! He was so surprised!! I would so love to put an ultrasound pic in a frame and gift it to my parents for Christmas but I probably wouldn't get one in time, my first ultrasound wouldn't be until about 12 weeks. Oh well. 
Kelsey I love your positive attitude! I think our minds are such powerful things and can exagerate symptoms and play tricks on us and stuff but you know I also believe that positive thinking is so key too! If I can convince myself that I'm 'feeling sick' or 'having cramps' to the point where I feel it physically... why i can't I convince my egg to fertilize? LOL!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I just got my first ever +OPK! Woo-hoo! I better get :sex:!! We BD last night, so I hope :spermy: catches the egg!!


----------



## tryingandhope

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I just got my first ever +OPK! Woo-hoo! I better get :sex:!! We BD last night, so I hope :spermy: catches the egg!!

Awesome!!! So excited for ya!! :happydance: Happy TTC'ing :winkwink:


----------



## jabish

Pray2bBlessed said:


> I just got my first ever +OPK! Woo-hoo! I better get :sex:!! We BD last night, so I hope :spermy: catches the egg!!

good luck..will be praying for you!!!


----------



## ESwemba84

So, I may have gotten a positive on a FRER this morning......but I had a "period". Going to cal my gyn in the AM as I've been crampy for a week and am having some symptoms. Not getting my hopes up as it may have been a chemical. Although why would my symptoms be getting more noticeable? I dunno. I'm just confused.


----------



## MamaTex

Hey KelseyK and everyone else. I have been doing good. I had to do a lot of running around last week and this week is Thanksgiving week, so more running around will ensue!! I haven't gotten to BD with my husband as much as I wanted but my husband is on board for stepping our BD'ing game up. I bought some expectorant with Guatefessin only so I help that helps me with my cervical mucus. Kelsey, I have heard so much about Preseed and want to order it!! I think it would help my husband and I in our goal and also make baby making a little more comfortable. All the friction, while fun, is starting to wear on my lady parts. I am so hoping I can skip out on AF this week and have a Christmas BFP to announce :baby: Oh, btw I am on CD14


----------



## babydoodle

I am 28 days past my DnC and got my first AF after the loss! So cd 1 for me...its making me get more excited to try again!!! I hope i will ovulate at the normal time i was thinking about buying some opk's ive never used them before....maybe i will just see how it goes tracking my cm again!!


----------



## KelseyK

tryingandhope said:


> Thanks Kelsey! I found out I was pregnant with my daughter in early December last year so I bought my husband a little pajama set with a picture of a reindeer on it and it said "Daddy's Little Moose" and called it an 'early' Christmas gift! He was so surprised!! I would so love to put an ultrasound pic in a frame and gift it to my parents for Christmas but I probably wouldn't get one in time, my first ultrasound wouldn't be until about 12 weeks. Oh well.
> Kelsey I love your positive attitude! I think our minds are such powerful things and can exagerate symptoms and play tricks on us and stuff but you know I also believe that positive thinking is so key too! If I can convince myself that I'm 'feeling sick' or 'having cramps' to the point where I feel it physically... why i can't I convince my egg to fertilize? LOL!

That is such a cute idea!!! Hopefully we can give our DH a positive test for Christmas :) Maybe you could give a photo of an ultrasound to your parents for Valentines Day :) 

I think the mind has a HUGE part in everything that goes on with our bodies!! We can totally do it :) visualize that egg implanting!! 



Pray2bBlessed said:


> I just got my first ever +OPK! Woo-hoo! I better get :sex:!! We BD last night, so I hope :spermy: catches the egg!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait until I get mine!!!!!!!!!! Go get that egg!!


----------



## KelseyK

ESwemba84 said:


> So, I may have gotten a positive on a FRER this morning......but I had a "period". Going to cal my gyn in the AM as I've been crampy for a week and am having some symptoms. Not getting my hopes up as it may have been a chemical. Although why would my symptoms be getting more noticeable? I dunno. I'm just confused.

OMG are you serious?!?! That is AWESOME!!! Do you have a pic of the test? Were the lines really noticeable? That would be amazing if you are pg!!! Did you ever test before you got your period??? FX for you!!!



MamaTex said:


> Hey KelseyK and everyone else. I have been doing good. I had to do a lot of running around last week and this week is Thanksgiving week, so more running around will ensue!! I haven't gotten to BD with my husband as much as I wanted but my husband is on board for stepping our BD'ing game up. I bought some expectorant with Guatefessin only so I help that helps me with my cervical mucus. Kelsey, I have heard so much about Preseed and want to order it!! I think it would help my husband and I in our goal and also make baby making a little more comfortable. All the friction, while fun, is starting to wear on my lady parts. I am so hoping I can skip out on AF this week and have a Christmas BFP to announce :baby: Oh, btw I am on CD14

Gotta love the holiday run around!! At least it kinda makes the waiting go by fast :) I strongly recommend preseed!! I got mine at Target :) I heard they also have it at Walgreens. It's nice bc it just feels like your own CM.. my DH wouldn't even notice if I didn't tell him I was using it!! Have you O'd yet? How long are your cycles?



babydoodle said:


> I am 28 days past my DnC and got my first AF after the loss! So cd 1 for me...its making me get more excited to try again!!! I hope i will ovulate at the normal time i was thinking about buying some opk's ive never used them before....maybe i will just see how it goes tracking my cm again!!

Yay for getting your AF!! (feels so weird saying that hehe) I would recommend using OPKs because cycles can be weird after a D&C... I didn't use them my last cycle which was my first and I REALLY wish I would have. When will you be testing? I'll put you down :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Yeah, tested the day before AF and BFN. The first pic is from yesterday, and the second one is from this morning.:shrug: They are both tweaked, but in person they are there, but almost not. I am just super confused. Making an appointment today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0973.jpg
File size: 94.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0983.jpg
File size: 87.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pbl_ge

.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

ESwemba84 said:


> Yeah, tested the day before AF and BFN. The first pic is from yesterday, and the second one is from this morning.:shrug: They are both tweaked, but in person they are there, but almost not. I am just super confused. Making an appointment today.

Yay! I see the line on the first one!


----------



## tryingandhope

Last night I dreamt that I got a BFP! I also dreamt that I was driving on the roads in my neighborhood and it was SUPER icy and I slid at an intersection by my house and got into an accident. This morning I woke up and and we had freezing rain during the night and when I got the intersection that I dreamt about, I slid around the corner! Hopefully my other dream will come true as well!!!


----------



## jabish

cycle day 5 for me and waiting to start test for O.....hopefully to tell my family at christmas that were having a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bambola

Hi everyone- can I join? Im a bit late! I am praying for a BFP in December! I had a D&C in Late October at 9 weeks. I just got my first AF two days ago & ovulated 3.5 weeks after D&C so hopefully that means my body bounced back quickly.. I really would love to be able to tell my hubby and mum that I'm pregnant on Christmas morning!! Fingers crossed for us all! Xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Hi ladies! I think I O'd either yesterday or Wednesday, an we got plenty of :sex: in! I never really had egg white CM, but it was hard to tell since I was using preseed. Anyways hope you guys had a great Thanksgiving! Now it's time to head out for some Black Friday shopping!


----------



## MamaTex

KelseyK said:


> Gotta love the holiday run around!! At least it kinda makes the waiting go by fast :) I strongly recommend preseed!! I got mine at Target :) I heard they also have it at Walgreens. It's nice bc it just feels like your own CM.. my DH wouldn't even notice if I didn't tell him I was using it!! Have you O'd yet? How long are your cycles?

My cycles before the miscarriage averaged 28 to 30 days, usually 28. I have only had one AF since the MC and it took 40 days to get that first one. I am hoping I am on my way back to being regular, whatever that means these days. I tried the Preseed and loved it. My husband did too hehee :happydance: Not sure if I owed. I now have some money to spend, so I will go online to buy myself a BBT so I can at least start tracking temps


----------



## Barhanita

Hey! I had two loses this summer! And now my AF is due Dec 4th... We were not actively trying, but I have this feeling that it could be my Winter miracle. So please write me down for December 4th, although I will start testing earlier than that.


----------



## KelseyK

Bambola said:


> Hi everyone- can I join? Im a bit late! I am praying for a BFP in December! I had a D&C in Late October at 9 weeks. I just got my first AF two days ago & ovulated 3.5 weeks after D&C so hopefully that means my body bounced back quickly.. I really would love to be able to tell my hubby and mum that I'm pregnant on Christmas morning!! Fingers crossed for us all! Xx

Hi!! Welcome!!! 

So sorry for your lose..:hugs: It sounds like you recovered quickly which is awesome! Let's get our BFPs this cycle!!!!! :):):) When will you be testing?



Pray2bBlessed said:


> Hi ladies! I think I O'd either yesterday or Wednesday, an we got plenty of :sex: in! I never really had egg white CM, but it was hard to tell since I was using preseed. Anyways hope you guys had a great Thanksgiving! Now it's time to head out for some Black Friday shopping!




MamaTex said:


> KelseyK said:
> 
> 
> Gotta love the holiday run around!! At least it kinda makes the waiting go by fast :) I strongly recommend preseed!! I got mine at Target :) I heard they also have it at Walgreens. It's nice bc it just feels like your own CM.. my DH wouldn't even notice if I didn't tell him I was using it!! Have you O'd yet? How long are your cycles?
> 
> My cycles before the miscarriage averaged 28 to 30 days, usually 28. I have only had one AF since the MC and it took 40 days to get that first one. I am hoping I am on my way back to being regular, whatever that means these days. I tried the Preseed and loved it. My husband did too hehee :happydance: Not sure if I owed. I now have some money to spend, so I will go online to buy myself a BBT so I can at least start tracking temps[/QUOTE
> 
> Yay!! We will get it this time!! I think I'm going to start tracking my temps next cycle!!
> 
> 
> 
> Barhanita said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I had two loses this summer! And now my AF is due Dec 4th... We were not actively trying, but I have this feeling that it could be my Winter miracle. So please write me down for December 4th, although I will start testing earlier than that.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry for your lose :hugs: Let's get our Christmas BFPs!!!!!!! <33 I always start testing earlier then I say too :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## KelseyK

We have such a wonderful group of girls here :hugs: It makes me so happy to go through this with you guys! We WILL get our Christmas :BFP:s!!!!

:) Where is everyone at in their cycles? Just trying to keep track :)

AFM- I got a positive OPK today!! I'm soooo excited!! Kinda worried though bc I got a false positive around CD6... that one was way too early and when I took the stick out it was smeared blue :( This one was also smeared blue so I'm going to retest in a bit!! I'm REALLY hoping it will be a positive!! We BD'd 4 TIMES yesterday haha! I REALLY want this baby!


----------



## Barhanita

KelseyK said:


> :) Where is everyone at in their cycles? Just trying to keep track :)

I am anywhere between 2 dpo and 9 dpo... I know, I know, I should know better than that, but I don't


----------



## KelseyK

haha thats how I was last cycle :) FX for you!


----------



## Barhanita

KelseyK said:


> haha thats how I was last cycle :) FX for you!

Since I don't know exactly, I have a good excuse to start testing early


----------



## KelseyK

:haha: Exactly!!!!!!!!


----------



## jabish

Hi there.. I am at cycle day 7 today and gonna start using opk in a few days...praying for all of us to get our Christmas BFP!!!!!


----------



## Bambola

I am cd4.. Still have a bit to wait till intense bd!! My cycles Usually 28 or 29 days! So i think that would mean i would test around mid Dec! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good morning ladies! How is everyone this morning? FF finally put crosshairs on my chart, so I am officially in the TWW at 3DPO! Praying that implantation will begin to happen in the next few days, and that Christmas :bfp: is around the corner!


----------



## Barhanita

I don't feel anything special today (I am between 3 and 10 dpo). But still really tempted to test. Please tell me that it's way too early and that I shouldn't!


----------



## Barhanita

Well, no one told me to wait... So I tested...
:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

How do I keep this baby? What if it's a miscarriage again?


----------



## KelseyK

Barhanita said:


> Well, no one told me to wait... So I tested...
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> How do I keep this baby? What if it's a miscarriage again?

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I'm soooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Just keep calm :) Don't stress out :) You'll be fine! It's out of your hands... just take care of yourself :) If it's meant to be and will continue into a healthy pregnancy then it will!!!


----------



## Barhanita

Thank you. Both times before I was really stressed. Now my living circumstances seem so much better. So I hope this time will be different and I will have my August baby.


----------



## Topanga053

CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Try not to worry (ha! I know) and just enjoy this time!!!! So excited for you!!! Hopefully you're the first of many this month!! ;-)


----------



## Barhanita

Topanga053 said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Try not to worry (ha! I know) and just enjoy this time!!!! So excited for you!!! Hopefully you're the first of many this month!! ;-)


Thank you sosososo much. I will doing my best at trying not to worry.
And I am excited to see everyone else getting a bfp.


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Barhanita said:


> Well, no one told me to wait... So I tested...
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> How do I keep this baby? What if it's a miscarriage again?

CONGRATS!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

Wait, how are we getting a BFP on the December Testing Thread when it's still November 24th????

Congratulations!


----------



## Barhanita

pbl_ge said:


> Wait, how are we getting a BFP on the December Testing Thread when it's still November 24th????
> 
> Congratulations!

Thanks! My AF was due December 4th. But yesterday I felt silly and tested as a joke. And somehow it came out faintly positive. Today it got a bit darker!


----------



## tryingandhope

Well I caved and tested early... I really thought I saw a FAINT line but I don't know if my mind is playing tricks on me or not! 
AF is due Wednesday and I've had quite a few symptoms that I think are positive! Latley it's been leg cramps, and my boobs have been really sensative everyday and mildy sore, also really hungry and craving junk food a lot! I am trying to be cautiously optimistic and even more so trying to be strong and not test again until Wednesday morning! 
On a brighter note: Congrats to you Barhanita!!!! :happydance: so excited for you!


----------



## Barhanita

Show us your line!!! I hope it's a :bfp:. Your symptoms sound really good.

Thanks!


----------



## BBellyRose

Oh, it's great to hear that we have a BFP already! Congratulations, Barhanita ;-)

I'm still on CD8, so all the fun will be starting next week. My cycles are 28 - 29 days long, so I'll be testing by mid-december.


----------



## BBellyRose

Yeah, show us your line!!! Maybe the second BFP in our thread????


----------



## JustWant1

Hello everyone! I know its soooo frustrating waiting for the :bfp: missed m/c in May following with D&C, m/c#2 in August (no D&C). Wishing baby dust to everyone and hopefully we all get our :bfp: soon for the best Christmas present ever!!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## JustWant1

Congrats on the early BFP!!!


----------



## KelseyK

tryingandhope said:


> Well I caved and tested early... I really thought I saw a FAINT line but I don't know if my mind is playing tricks on me or not!
> AF is due Wednesday and I've had quite a few symptoms that I think are positive! Latley it's been leg cramps, and my boobs have been really sensative everyday and mildy sore, also really hungry and craving junk food a lot! I am trying to be cautiously optimistic and even more so trying to be strong and not test again until Wednesday morning!
> On a brighter note: Congrats to you Barhanita!!!! :happydance: so excited for you!

oooooooo did you take a picture?!?!?! I want to see!! Maybe you're our next bfp!!!!!!


----------



## KelseyK

BBellyRose said:


> Oh, it's great to hear that we have a BFP already! Congratulations, Barhanita ;-)
> 
> I'm still on CD8, so all the fun will be starting next week. My cycles are 28 - 29 days long, so I'll be testing by mid-december.

Yay!! You're getting close!! Any clue when you're expecting AF or know when you're going to start testing? I'll put you down on our list so we can keep track of where you're at!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Well, I'm not sure what that faint line was that I posted a few days ago was about. I got negative tests after that, and I think I'm ovulating soon, as I had EWCM (lots of it) yesterday and my CP was just about right for it. I have a gyn appointment tomorrow, so I can get some peice of mind!


----------



## KelseyK

:hugs:Hopefully you get some good news... When was the last time you tested? Are you thinking it was a chemical?


----------



## tryingandhope

Ahh I don't know girls, the more I look at it the more I don't see it. It was just as it was coming across the window that I thought it was going to show up and that's when I thought I saw the faint line. I'm just going to hold out until Wednesday I think, that way I will be 100% sure!


----------



## KelseyK

tryingandhope said:


> Ahh I don't know girls, the more I look at it the more I don't see it. It was just as it was coming across the window that I thought it was going to show up and that's when I thought I saw the faint line. I'm just going to hold out until Wednesday I think, that way I will be 100% sure!

Thats a good plan :) :hugs:


----------



## BBellyRose

Tryingandhope, keep us informed!!

KelseyK, AF is due on Dec. 16th... so I think I'll start testing on the 12th or 13th (at around 11 or 12dpo). With my last pregnancy, I got implantation bleeding at 10 dpo and a positive HPT at 11 dpo.
I'm on CD9 today, and tested with OPK this morning and it was negative..of course, too early ;-).... I expect ovulation on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## ESwemba84

KelseyK said:


> :hugs:Hopefully you get some good news... When was the last time you tested? Are you thinking it was a chemical?

I haven't tested since last Wednesday, I think. Either it was a chemical or maybe an evap line. I had cramps for 2 weeks (normally I only have them for the first day of AF) which is why I made the appointment with my gyn. Who knows.....I'll give an update when I get back today.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Sorry for joining this post so late ladies! I am 5DPO and will be testing Wednesday Dec 5th (if i can hold out that long)! Lots of positive energy in this thread, i love it! Sending tons and tons of baby dust to all you girls!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KelseyK

BBellyRose said:


> Tryingandhope, keep us informed!!
> 
> KelseyK, AF is due on Dec. 16th... so I think I'll start testing on the 12th or 13th (at around 11 or 12dpo). With my last pregnancy, I got implantation bleeding at 10 dpo and a positive HPT at 11 dpo.
> I'm on CD9 today, and tested with OPK this morning and it was negative..of course, too early ;-).... I expect ovulation on Friday or Saturday.

Awesome! I put you down for the 12th which is when I will be testing too!! ( If I can hold out that long :haha:) :dust::dust::dust:



ESwemba84 said:


> KelseyK said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:Hopefully you get some good news... When was the last time you tested? Are you thinking it was a chemical?
> 
> I haven't tested since last Wednesday, I think. Either it was a chemical or maybe an evap line. I had cramps for 2 weeks (normally I only have them for the first day of AF) which is why I made the appointment with my gyn. Who knows.....I'll give an update when I get back today.Click to expand...

Yes please please let us know!! :hugs:



TXRunnerGirl said:


> Sorry for joining this post so late ladies! I am 5DPO and will be testing Wednesday Dec 5th (if i can hold out that long)! Lots of positive energy in this thread, i love it! Sending tons and tons of baby dust to all you girls!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome!!!!! Glad to have you here!! I'm so excited because we have an awesome group of girls and I can already tell this will be a lucky thread!! :):) :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Topanga053

Any updates, ES?? I hope it's positive news!!!

I'm on CD26 and expecting AF this weekend. I would say how many DPO I am, but I have no clue! As usual, I'm having multiple days of +OPKs this month. Last month I had 4consecutive +OPKs, this month I've had 8. I called my doctor's office this morning (I still haven't had a -OPK... been testing positive since CD19!) and have an appointment with my OBGYN next week. I'm trying to remain positive, but I'm really nervous. :-(


----------



## runnergrl

ok-please put me down for testing on Dec 12th too.. that's given I O someday soon! already on CD15, so should happen by Friday at the latest! every day I get another negative OPK, I just get more and more impatient and frustrated! If I O sooner than Friday, I will come back and update my test date:) Thanks for starting this thread and good luck to all of us!

Txrunnergirl-love your name, lol! Im in tx too.. where are you?


----------



## HOPEFUL.MRS

Hi Ladies! I am now 6dpo and due for AF on Dec 3 - a day before my birthday! I'm hoping for BFP for my bday!

DH has a very low sex drive... I used opk this cycle, i had 2 days of positive opk and we dtd on day 1 of the positive opk. FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> ok-please put me down for testing on Dec 12th too.. that's given I O someday soon! already on CD15, so should happen by Friday at the latest! every day I get another negative OPK, I just get more and more impatient and frustrated! If I O sooner than Friday, I will come back and update my test date:) Thanks for starting this thread and good luck to all of us!
> 
> Txrunnergirl-love your name, lol! Im in tx too.. where are you?

LOL :) I'm in Huntsville, where are you? Just moved here from Florida! It's funny because the original name i tried to get when I joined this forum was yours but it was taken lol...Small world! This is a great thread!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

HOPEFUL.MRS said:


> Hi Ladies! I am now 6dpo and due for AF on Dec 3 - a day before my birthday! I'm hoping for BFP for my bday!
> 
> DH has a very low sex drive... I used opk this cycle, i had 2 days of positive opk and we dtd on day 1 of the positive opk. FINGERS CROSSED!!!

My fingers are crossed for you and saying prayers that you get your BFP this month! All you need is one day of dtd to make magic, so you're good:)


----------



## runnergrl

Im in Austin right now but will soon be moving to Houston. So pretty close to huntsville. Good luck this month! would be cool to be your bump buddy!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> Im in Austin right now but will soon be moving to Houston. So pretty close to huntsville. Good luck this month! would be cool to be your bump buddy!

:) Yes, that would be great!! Good luck to you as well!!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, I'd love to join you all! I'm TTC #1 and have had a rough journey thus far. It has been a little over one year since DH and I started TTC and I have had 4 losses (1 ectopic, 2 early miscarriages, and 1 second trimester loss). I'm hoping that this will be my lucky month.. Please put me down for testing December 22nd. My DH will be out of town around the time of my ovulation so I hope it works out!


----------



## BBellyRose

Welcome Gwenylovey! And sorry for your losses. It must have been a very hard time. I had an early miscarriage in July and now I'm TTC conceive again. Have you been checked for any pregnancy complicating factors? I discovered that my thyroid hormones were a bit low and started treatment. Hopefully,the next one will be a sticky bean!!!

My update: CD10 (of a 28 - 29 days cycle). I'm so excited, this morning I woke up with EWCM and my clearblue fertility monitor says high fertility. Last two or three cycles I only got EWCM on the ovulation day and the day before. 
OPK still negative...I'll check this afternoon again.

Baby dust to as all!!!!


----------



## Swanny

Hi can I join you please?

I'm TTC before 1st AF following a blighted ovum earlier this month.

I've had 3 m/c's previously so this is my 4th but I was blessed with my little boy after 3rd m/c and we are now TTC no.2

Had all the tests done and no answers found for losses. We have just sent latest m/c off for testing but that can take up to 12 weeks and I'm not willing to hang around for the answers.

Just got EWCM yesterday so let the BDing begin :)

I'll try to hold out testing until the 14th December cause I'm supposed to be going on an xmas night out that night.

x


----------



## ESwemba84

So I went to the gyn yesterday, and of course I got no answers. The doctor was kinda flighty, and was confused as to why I was there......I told her my last period was weird, short and light, and I've been cramping for 2 weeks. She asked me if that was abnormal for me.......why do you think I'm here? They took a urine sample, did a blood pregnancy test, and scheduled me for an ultrasound for next Tuesday. So now I'm just waiting to hear back from them about the first two tests. 

I get frustrated when I go to the gyn because most of the time every symptom can be normal under the large scope of what is considered normal for all women, but I feel like they don't listen when I tell them it isn't normal for me. Every cycle I've had since the D&C 7 months ago has been abnormal and shorter/lighter than pre-pregnancy. The last gyn I saw a month ago said my hormones are probably just still out of whack. I don't think so. 

Anyway, that's my "rant". Today the cramps are very noticeable, and the area above my pelvic bone is tender when I touch it. Couldn't tell you if it resembles a UTI because I've never had one. I can't wait to figure all this out!


----------



## runnergrl

i got my positive today! pretty sure i am ovulating today too due to the cramps. wont know for sure till i see my temp tomorrow, but we got some BD in this morning! hope it was enough!


----------



## Topanga053

ES, I'm sorry. That's the worst when they don't listen and take your complaints seriously. You know your own body better than anyone else and you know when something is wrong. I hope they get it figured out soon!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> i got my positive today! pretty sure i am ovulating today too due to the cramps. wont know for sure till i see my temp tomorrow, but we got some BD in this morning! hope it was enough!

Yayyy! i always get so excited when i see my positive! Good luck with all your BD'ing! 

Quick question for you...are you still running while trying to conceive? I am still running but have signicantly decreased my mileage and have slowed my runs down. My sisters all ran while they conceived and through their pregnancies but after my miscarriage last December I am trying to play it safe!


----------



## runnergrl

I kind of feel the same way since my loss. i run about 2-3x week and very very slow. I used to put in 20 miles a week. now its closer to 10 miles a week.


----------



## KelseyK

Welcome to all the new people!! <3 so glad you're with us!! <3 I can feel this being a lucky thread so I am very excited! 

ESwemba84- I'm so sorry you're not getting anywhere with you gyn :( :hugs: Please keep us updated with all of your results <3 we're here for you!! rant anytime and about anything you want!! I feel your frustration.. we know our bodies better then anyone and when we feel something isn't right they need to listen and be sincere about it! That's what we pay them hundreds and thousands of dollars for!! 

AFM- I FINALLY got a CLEAR + OPK today!! I'm so excited!! This one was smeared at all and had two distinct an dark line along with the smiley face :) I'm sooo excited! DH and I have Bd'd everyday since CD 5 except for one night and will continue to do so! really hoping we catch this egg!!


----------



## Topanga053

KelseyK said:


> AFM- I FINALLY got a CLEAR + OPK today!! I'm so excited!! This one was smeared at all and had two distinct an dark line along with the smiley face :) I'm sooo excited! DH and I have Bd'd everyday since CD 5 except for one night and will continue to do so! really hoping we catch this egg!!

Congrats, Kelsey!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: LOVE those +OPKs!!! I hope you catch the egg!! Thinking of you!!!!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> I kind of feel the same way since my loss. i run about 2-3x week and very very slow. I used to put in 20 miles a week. now its closer to 10 miles a week.

Thank you for responding! :)! I know it's more mental for me. When I conceived before I was in training and at my fastest. I asked all the doctors if I could keep running and they all said yes, just drop your mileage down, which I did and was much more careful. Unfortunately my loss was due to low progesterone and lp defect but I am trying to do everything as safe as possible. Running for me keeps me sane and helps with ttc obsession. I still run to stay less stressed, and I think that's more beneficial than not running at all. I've dropped my running (which was 60mpw last year at this time) down to 15-20 miles a week and have put 5 lbs on to show for it lol. I just want to do whatever it takes for a healthy baby!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Yay KelseyK! Sounds like a few people are getting their positive opk's!!!! Good luck


----------



## runnergrl

Kelsey- we got our positives on the same day too-woohoo!


----------



## KelseyK

runnergrl said:


> Kelsey- we got our positives on the same day too-woohoo!

Yay!! That's awesome :):) Hopefully we can get our :bfp:s together too! :):) Do you feel like you're going to O today?


----------



## runnergrl

yes. I know I O'ed today. had the major cramps, tested with OPK again this afternoon and it was already negative. I'm sure if I would have tested last night, it would have been positive. I hope sex on O day was enough, cause thats all we got!


----------



## runnergrl

KelseyK said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Kelsey- we got our positives on the same day too-woohoo!
> 
> Yay!! That's awesome :):) Hopefully we can get our :bfp:s together too! :):) Do you feel like you're going to O today?Click to expand...

what about you? do you think you O'ed today too?


----------



## ESwemba84

The more I think about these cramps, the more I'm starting to think its more of a bladder infection. I've never had one before, but I've also never had continuous discomfort down there for more than a few days around AF. Sooooo, just waiting for the results. There is no burning when I pee, or any other symptoms, so I dunno.

In other news, this is my first month temping ever, and this morning it was .2 higher than its been all month! I wasn't able to temp over the weekend because I was out of town, but Sat night is when I had EWCM (lots of it) and the only time we had sex. I had some watery CM yesterday, and was hoping to get some lovin in last night, but hubs had a headache. So I think I ovulated yesterday or the day before that. I'm hoping my only attempt at baby was enough! Looks like a lot of us are ovulating around the same time. That's exciting!:happydance:


----------



## ESwemba84

I also just realized I'm on CD 14, and with 23-24 day cycles, I only have 10 days to go!


----------



## HOPEFUL.MRS

So good to hear all of your updates!!


I am CD 22 today (8dpo) my boobs are sore..kinda like how they get around ovulation. Has anyone heard of this being a symptom?


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> The more I think about these cramps, the more I'm starting to think its more of a bladder infection. I've never had one before, but I've also never had continuous discomfort down there for more than a few days around AF. Sooooo, just waiting for the results. There is no burning when I pee, or any other symptoms, so I dunno.
> 
> In other news, this is my first month temping ever, and this morning it was .2 higher than its been all month! I wasn't able to temp over the weekend because I was out of town, but Sat night is when I had EWCM (lots of it) and the only time we had sex. I had some watery CM yesterday, and was hoping to get some lovin in last night, but hubs had a headache. So I think I ovulated yesterday or the day before that. I'm hoping my only attempt at baby was enough! Looks like a lot of us are ovulating around the same time. That's exciting!:happydance:

Funny how even when you aren't physically around other women, your body starts synching up lol

:dust: to all!!

I will be testing next week. Like you, I don't know if I got enough BD'ing in but we shall see!!!


----------



## KelseyK

runnergrl said:


> KelseyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Kelsey- we got our positives on the same day too-woohoo!
> 
> Yay!! That's awesome :):) Hopefully we can get our :bfp:s together too! :):) Do you feel like you're going to O today?Click to expand...
> 
> what about you? do you think you O'ed today too?Click to expand...

I honestly have no clue lol. I've had a couple cramps here and there but I honestly don't know!! I got my + OPK yesterday at 1pm... took another one around 5 and it was - took another one this at 10am today and it was + sooo no clue lol! I think the one I took at 5 last night I just didn't give myself enough time in between testing. Do you usually O once you stop getting +? This is my first month testing so I'm not sure...



ESwemba84 said:


> The more I think about these cramps, the more I'm starting to think its more of a bladder infection. I've never had one before, but I've also never had continuous discomfort down there for more than a few days around AF. Sooooo, just waiting for the results. There is no burning when I pee, or any other symptoms, so I dunno.
> 
> In other news, this is my first month temping ever, and this morning it was .2 higher than its been all month! I wasn't able to temp over the weekend because I was out of town, but Sat night is when I had EWCM (lots of it) and the only time we had sex. I had some watery CM yesterday, and was hoping to get some lovin in last night, but hubs had a headache. So I think I ovulated yesterday or the day before that. I'm hoping my only attempt at baby was enough! Looks like a lot of us are ovulating around the same time. That's exciting!:happydance:




ESwemba84 said:


> I also just realized I'm on CD 14, and with 23-24 day cycles, I only have 10 days to go!

FX for you!!!!!! We got this!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE that a lot of us are at the same places in our cycle! Testing together will be fun :):):)



HOPEFUL.MRS said:


> So good to hear all of your updates!!
> 
> 
> I am CD 22 today (8dpo) my boobs are sore..kinda like how they get around ovulation. Has anyone heard of this being a symptom?

Thats a GREAT sign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sore bbs are usually the first sign of pregnancy!! :happydance:


----------



## ESwemba84

Well, FF put crosshairs on my chart, so I'm 3 DPO. Still haven't heard from gyn because they don't have the results yet. Last nights cramping was pretty painful, so I can't wait to find out what's causing it. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Topanga053

ESwemba84 said:


> Well, FF put crosshairs on my chart, so I'm 3 DPO. Still haven't heard from gyn because they don't have the results yet. Last nights cramping was pretty painful, so I can't wait to find out what's causing it. Hope everyone is doing well!

Yay for crosshairs! I hope it's a BFP for you this month and hopefully your gyn gets back to you soon with answers!!


----------



## want2bemommy

Since I'm lazy right now I'm copying and pasting my reply to ther forum ;-)
BFN 9 dpo and today, 11 dpo. I've learned from my past two m/c not to test too early though. I didn't get BFP on those until 13 and 16 dpo- so I'm not crushed. From 7-9 dpo I got cramps off and on and then dull aches until today. That never happens in my cycle, my AF cramps come on fast and furious day of AF or right after I start bleeding. If I'm out this time then i'll never trust my body again lol.


----------



## BBellyRose

Hey girls!
want2bmommy, I hope you get a BFP!

My update:
I got what seems to be a positive OPK this morning...though the test line was a little bit lighter than the control line...so I am not completely sure. I also have some EWCM (not very much...). I've been drinking lots of water (along with MUCINEX) so that my CM is runnier. So...it may be that my urine is too diluted for a clear positive OPK... dunno
Anyway, I feel that my pelvic area is tender, so hopefully, I'll be ovulating tomorrow 

Kelseyk, I usually ovulate the next day following a positve OPK (my basal temperature rises). By then, OPK's are negative (or with very faint lines).


----------



## KelseyK

want2bemommy said:


> Since I'm lazy right now I'm copying and pasting my reply to ther forum ;-)
> BFN 9 dpo and today, 11 dpo. I've learned from my past two m/c not to test too early though. I didn't get BFP on those until 13 and 16 dpo- so I'm not crushed. From 7-9 dpo I got cramps off and on and then dull aches until today. That never happens in my cycle, my AF cramps come on fast and furious day of AF or right after I start bleeding. If I'm out this time then i'll never trust my body again lol.

Yay!!! Anything abnormal about a cycle is a good sign!! I'm hoping for your BFP soon!!!!!:happydance:



BBellyRose said:


> Hey girls!
> want2bmommy, I hope you get a BFP!
> 
> My update:
> I got what seems to be a positive OPK this morning...though the test line was a little bit lighter than the control line...so I am not completely sure. I also have some EWCM (not very much...). I've been drinking lots of water (along with MUCINEX) so that my CM is runnier. So...it may be that my urine is too diluted for a clear positive OPK... dunno
> Anyway, I feel that my pelvic area is tender, so hopefully, I'll be ovulating tomorrow
> 
> Kelseyk, I usually ovulate the next day following a positve OPK (my basal temperature rises). By then, OPK's are negative (or with very faint lines).

BD BD BD BD BD BD BD BD!!!!!!!! :happydance: We are very close in our cycle!! Thanks for the tip!! I tested today and it was - sooo I think I o'd last night? I had cramps on my right side.. maybe I will O today though? Ugh no clue. I hope I O'd last night bc DH and I Bd'd 4 TIMES hahaha :)


----------



## want2bemommy

It feels like my last two, but more pronounced. Never happens otherwise. Actually, the past two days its such a dull minor ache that it kind of just feels like I have to poo- but I'm not doing much of that lately lol
Baby dust to us all!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Still no word from my doc. I can sign on to my electronic records, and they still haven't gotten the results back. Ugh. Cramps are still there, but barely. In other news, I have an infected ingrown hair on my boob. Quite painful, so I get to go expose myself to the dermatologist today. :dohh: My Tuesday ultrasound can't come soon enough. I hate not knowing!


----------



## ESwemba84

Oh and FF moved my crosshairs ahead one day. So I'm 3 DPO. Again.:growlmad:


----------



## Topanga053

ESwemba84 said:


> Oh and FF moved my crosshairs ahead one day. So I'm 3 DPO. Again.:growlmad:

Ahhhh that's the worst!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh: 

Honestly, sometimes I totally just ignore FF when I don't like what it has to say. ;-)


----------



## runnergrl

Mine is wrong too. Says I'm 3dpo, but I know I'm just 2


----------



## ESwemba84

Topanga053 said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and FF moved my crosshairs ahead one day. So I'm 3 DPO. Again.:growlmad:
> 
> Ahhhh that's the worst!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> Honestly, sometimes I totally just ignore FF when I don't like what it has to say. ;-)Click to expand...

Haha, that was my first thought......FF doesn't know what it's talking about!


----------



## MamaTex

BBellyRose said:


> Hey girls!
> want2bmommy, I hope you get a BFP!
> 
> My update:
> I got what seems to be a positive OPK this morning...though the test line was a little bit lighter than the control line...so I am not completely sure. I also have some EWCM (not very much...). I've been drinking lots of water (along with MUCINEX) so that my CM is runnier. So...it may be that my urine is too diluted for a clear positive OPK... dunno
> Anyway, I feel that my pelvic area is tender, so hopefully, I'll be ovulating tomorrow
> 
> Kelseyk, I usually ovulate the next day following a positve OPK (my basal temperature rises). By then, OPK's are negative (or with very faint lines).

Good luck! Go go go!!! :)

AFM I am on CD24. There aren't any symptoms, aside from being tired. I used to wake up around 6am every morning but have started to sleep in past 7 lol. I don't think it means anything though. I think my body is finally deprogrammed from waking up so early for work earlier this year. Before the MC, I had some slippery, runny CM about a week before my period. Not experiencing this now, although I am not sure how long my cycle will be. The AF coming up (well, I hope it doesn't) will be the second one since the miscarriage.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies! Not sure when I am going to test.. but sometime this month! Ready for my Christmas miracle! :)


----------



## sowanted

Hi everyone.

Had to take a month out of this whole mularkey because hubs was very ill last month. We're back on track now...maybe?

Yesterday, lots of mucus, and this morning fertility monitor showed eggy! Did the deed early this morning (and will again and again for next two days!). This means testing on ~14th.

A bit about me for the newbies:
-I'm 41. No kids yet.
-Got pregnant on first calculated attempt in Feb (woohoo)
-Miscarried at 9.5 wks over Easter weekend (boohoo)
-Two regular periods after that, then three longer periods (by 1 day but signs of ovu happening 3 days later than normal so shorter luteal phase?)
-Late summer: Started using Clear Blue Fert monitor
-Oct: no ovulation (?)
-Nov: started testing process for me, hubs very ill for two wks, not in the game
-Dec: crossing fingers and toes (but not legs, oy!) we get the best Christmas prezzie ever...hopefully one that lasts this time! :) but in meantime we've started process of assisted reproduction because we might just need it...

Good luck to all! If you're like me, maybe you're noticing all sorts of babies looking up in wonder at all the Christmas lights. I love watching them process it all. As I do, of course I can't help but think what it would have been like to have my own one month old, what she/he would find captivating about the special upcoming season. Sigh. Onward and upwards we go!


----------



## BBellyRose

I guess I ovulated yesterday, at CD13. My cervix is now closed and low...so, I'm officially in the terrible TWW!!! 1dpo. I'll be testing in 10 or 11 days counting from today. I reaaaally hope I get my BFP this month 
More baby dust to all of us


----------



## pbl_ge

I may be out. FF thinks I O'ed on CD8, instead of my usual CD17. I'm not convinced, but if it's right then there's zero chance for us this month. BD was timed badly, and I had an HSG on CD10, which presumably would have blasted any eggy right out of my uterus. :brat: :brat: :brat: 

Did anyone else O super early after a m/c?


----------



## aknqtpie

It is a dashed line.. so maybe you didn't O... give it some time and see what it does.


----------



## IvyLane

Hi ladies. I got my first pos opk yesterday (finally!) And have been having tons of ewcm so I should be Oing either today or tomorrow. I will be testing somewhere before the middle of dec. Really hoping for a bfp this month since it is the last chance for a summer baby. (I love being able to have them in just their little diapies when they r so new)
Thought I'd join this thread since most of the ladies on the one I've been on for the past couple of months have gotten their bfp already! It's been crazy over there and I'm so happy for all of them. :happydance: I find though that I'm one of the few who are still waiting for a bfp
Can't wait : )


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

pbl_ge said:


> I may be out. FF thinks I O'ed on CD8, instead of my usual CD17. I'm not convinced, but if it's right then there's zero chance for us this month. BD was timed badly, and I had an HSG on CD10, which presumably would have blasted any eggy right out of my uterus. :brat: :brat: :brat:
> 
> Did anyone else O super early after a m/c?

Hopefully you're not out this month, CD 8 is really early. i actually had the opposite happen, after my miscarriage i began to ovulate really late. I'm sorry i couldn't be of more help on that question! GL :hugs:


----------



## Maze

Joining this thread. 

I have bounced around so much in the last month from TTCing to Frist Tri to Miscarriage Support... and now here. I know we only just lost our pregnancy a couple of days ago but I plan on trying again as soon as the bleeding stops. I would love a rainbow baby for Christmas. 

Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies!


----------



## want2bemommy

Maze said:


> Joining this thread.
> 
> I have bounced around so much in the last month from TTCing to Frist Tri to Miscarriage Support... and now here. I know we only just lost our pregnancy a couple of days ago but I plan on trying again as soon as the bleeding stops. I would love a rainbow baby for Christmas.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies!

Much love to you- been there done that a few times and it blows- I feel your pain, but kudos for keeping on truckin'  I am back on the wagon for the first time after 2 years- I wussed out and was scared to try


----------



## MamaTex

Bought my pregnancy test yesterday. I managed to resist testing last night and today. I hope I can make it to 12/5. Hopefully the period does not show this week. If it does, I hope it is after this upcoming weekend because I am going out of town to a show!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Good morning ladies! So I couldn't resist any longer, so i tested this morning and I got a beautiful :bfp: x4!!! There was no squinting about it! But I didn't believe my eyes so I had to take a few more! Lol! I'll upload a pic later, but I've got to get ready for my water aerobics class! I am so excited!! :happydance:


----------



## AMANDAKT512

KelseyK said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> I'm on my 2nd cycle TTC since my D&C in August and a MC last December (happened on Christmas) I'm hoping that December will be a month FULL of :bfp:s!! I would LOVE to give my dh I positive test for Christmas :) Who's with me?!?:xmas16::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas5::xmas5::xmas5::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> * December Testing Buddies!
> 
> 
> December 1st- tryingandhope
> 
> December 3rd- want2bemommy & HOPEFUL.MRS
> 
> December 4th- Barhanita
> 
> December 5th- Pray2bBlessed & TXRunnerGirl
> 
> December 10th- ESwemba84
> 
> December 12th- KelseyK & BBellyRose & runnergrl
> 
> December 14th- Swanny
> 
> December 16th- fayefirth
> 
> December 18th- pbl_ge
> 
> December 22nd- Gwenylovey*

I'll join I am currently 3DO, had a early miscarriage last month at 5 wks. Started taking Vitex and a high dose of Vitamin C this month along with prenatal, extra folic acid and used Preseed. Not really hopeful but I guess we will see...


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats Pray2B!!! Best Christmas present ever!!! :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Good morning ladies! So I couldn't resist any longer, so i tested this morning and I got a beautiful :bfp: x4!!! There was no squinting about it! But I didn't believe my eyes so I had to take a few more! Lol! I'll upload a pic later, but I've got to get ready for my water aerobics class! I am so excited!! :happydance:

Congrats to you! Aw, I really hope to join you this month.

As for me, I'm about 6 or 7 DPO and yesterday I had a significant temp dip, and it went back up this morning. I'm hoping that's it's implantation, but since this is my first month temping, I have no point of reference as to what my ovulatory temps should look like. Let's hope my temps stay up! 

My ultrasound is scheduled for tomorrow. I'm not experiencing the cramps as much, it's like they are there but barely. I thought maybe it was a bladder infection, but I didn't think symptoms would get better without antibiotics. Well, at least I'll have some answers tomorrow, and I'm hoping that they don't find a thing.


----------



## MamaTex

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Good morning ladies! So I couldn't resist any longer, so i tested this morning and I got a beautiful :bfp: x4!!! There was no squinting about it! But I didn't believe my eyes so I had to take a few more! Lol! I'll upload a pic later, but I've got to get ready for my water aerobics class! I am so excited!! :happydance:

:yipee:


----------



## Topanga053

Congrats pray2bblessed!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Pray2bBlessed said:


> Good morning ladies! So I couldn't resist any longer, so i tested this morning and I got a beautiful :bfp: x4!!! There was no squinting about it! But I didn't believe my eyes so I had to take a few more! Lol! I'll upload a pic later, but I've got to get ready for my water aerobics class! I am so excited!! :happydance:

COngrats Pray2bBlessed!!! So very very happy for you!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ESwemba84

Well, I was finally able to check my test results on my electronic patient records. Negative for pregnancy, negative for vaginal infections, and the one that is confusing is my urine sample which reads "mixed urogenital flora 25,000-50,000 forming". I have no idea what that means.....so I googled it. From what I can gather, as there is not much info on it anywhere, is that it wasn't a perfect clean catch midstream sample, and it is normal to have bacteria from surrounding genital areas contaminate the sample. It is not considered a UTI unless the value is over 100,000. Soooooooooo, unless the gyn office calls to tell me I have a UTI, I'm assuming I don't have any sort of infection. Which is good, and I'm hoping the cause of my discomfort will be revealed tomorrow.


----------



## want2bemommy

Congrats BFPers!


----------



## BBellyRose

Wow!!!! second BFP already! Congrats Pray2bBlessed!!!!

Keep those BFPs coming !!!!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Thanks ladies! I went and got my blood drawn this morning, so I'll get the results tomorrow! Here is the pic of my test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ESwemba84

I had the ultrasound this morning, and the technician said everything looked "pretty darn normal". :thumbup: she was even able to tell me that it looked like I ovulated already, and that it was most likely before CD 14, which is right on track with FF. So I guess I'll just keep trying until I get that BFP. I had a huge temp dip this morning, like way below my cover line. Hoping hoping hoping that was implantation.


----------



## BBellyRose

ESwemba84, I'm glad to hear that everything's ok. Wow, that temp. dip could be implantation  Good luck!!

I'm now 4dpo... so I still have like a week left to start testing... :-S
I sometimes feel like we are always waitin..waiting for ovulation, waiting to test..waiting for Af... uffff! So this is a good excercise for patience!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

BBellyRose said:


> ESwemba84, I'm glad to hear that everything's ok. Wow, that temp. dip could be implantation  Good luck!!
> 
> I'm now 4dpo... so I still have like a week left to start testing... :-S
> I sometimes feel like we are always waitin..waiting for ovulation, waiting to test..waiting for Af... uffff! So this is a good excercise for patience!

I'm 4DPO also, when do you plan to test?? my last cycle was a MC, so not real sure what to expect this time around. My boobs have been sore since Sunday, a couple cramps here and there. What about you, any symptoms?


----------



## runnergrl

hey girlies! I am currently 6dpo and had a huge temp jump today! I woke up 2 hours before i tested, but I didnt move or get up, just looked at my watch to see if it was time to get up and went right backto sleep. I hope that didnt mess things up! Ill be testing on Sunday, the 10th:) ....if I can hold out that long...


----------



## BBellyRose

Hey AMANDAKT512, I'm really sorry for your MC.
I'm planning to test on 12/12..mmmh, that would be..next Tuesday (or Monday if I can't resist temptation). So far no specific symptoms. A little bit of cramping maybe (but I also feel that when AF is coming). With my only pregnancy (which sadly ended in MC), I didn't feel anything special until I got implantation bleeding at 10dpo. I tested the next day at 11dpo and it was BFP. So I guess I just have to wait.

runnergrl, maybe your chart is going triphasic???


----------



## runnergrl

I can only hope!


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!!

I've been MIA the last few days because we moved AND got a new puppy so I've been pretty busy. Plus we didn't have internet for awhile. 

CONGRATS Pray2bBlessed I'm soooo happy for you!!!!!!!:):):):):)

AFM- 6dpo- yesterday I had HORRIBLE cramps and I've been having them on and off today. My headaches are continuing and getting worse. I have a ton of creamy whitish/yellow CM. Really hoping this is my month! It's soooo hard to keep from testing! If I had any in the house I would have POAS already :haha:


----------



## KelseyK

aknqtpie said:


> Hi ladies! Not sure when I am going to test.. but sometime this month! Ready for my Christmas miracle! :)

Hey!!!!!!!!

FX for you!!!!!!!! :dust::dust: Let us know when you're close to testing and I'll put you down :) Where are you at in your cycle?



sowanted said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Had to take a month out of this whole mularkey because hubs was very ill last month. We're back on track now...maybe?
> 
> Yesterday, lots of mucus, and this morning fertility monitor showed eggy! Did the deed early this morning (and will again and again for next two days!). This means testing on ~14th.
> 
> A bit about me for the newbies:
> -I'm 41. No kids yet.
> -Got pregnant on first calculated attempt in Feb (woohoo)
> -Miscarried at 9.5 wks over Easter weekend (boohoo)
> -Two regular periods after that, then three longer periods (by 1 day but signs of ovu happening 3 days later than normal so shorter luteal phase?)
> -Late summer: Started using Clear Blue Fert monitor
> -Oct: no ovulation (?)
> -Nov: started testing process for me, hubs very ill for two wks, not in the game
> -Dec: crossing fingers and toes (but not legs, oy!) we get the best Christmas prezzie ever...hopefully one that lasts this time! :) but in meantime we've started process of assisted reproduction because we might just need it...
> 
> Good luck to all! If you're like me, maybe you're noticing all sorts of babies looking up in wonder at all the Christmas lights. I love watching them process it all. As I do, of course I can't help but think what it would have been like to have my own one month old, what she/he would find captivating about the special upcoming season. Sigh. Onward and upwards we go!

WELCOME!! 

:dust::dust: We WILL get our Christmas :bfp:!!!! I'm glad you're with us :) sorry it took so long for me to say hi :)


----------



## KelseyK

IvyLane said:


> Hi ladies. I got my first pos opk yesterday (finally!) And have been having tons of ewcm so I should be Oing either today or tomorrow. I will be testing somewhere before the middle of dec. Really hoping for a bfp this month since it is the last chance for a summer baby. (I love being able to have them in just their little diapies when they r so new)
> Thought I'd join this thread since most of the ladies on the one I've been on for the past couple of months have gotten their bfp already! It's been crazy over there and I'm so happy for all of them. :happydance: I find though that I'm one of the few who are still waiting for a bfp
> Can't wait : )

Hi!!!

Welcome!!!!! Can't wait for the testing to begin! We WILL get it this month!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:



Maze said:


> Joining this thread.
> 
> I have bounced around so much in the last month from TTCing to Frist Tri to Miscarriage Support... and now here. I know we only just lost our pregnancy a couple of days ago but I plan on trying again as soon as the bleeding stops. I would love a rainbow baby for Christmas.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies!

So sorry for your loss :hugs: glad you're with us :) we have a great group here :) I hope you get your rainbow baby asap :)



AMANDAKT512 said:


> KelseyK said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!!
> 
> I'm on my 2nd cycle TTC since my D&C in August and a MC last December (happened on Christmas) I'm hoping that December will be a month FULL of :bfp:s!! I would LOVE to give my dh I positive test for Christmas :) Who's with me?!?:xmas16::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas5::xmas5::xmas5::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> * December Testing Buddies!
> 
> 
> December 1st- tryingandhope
> 
> December 3rd- want2bemommy & HOPEFUL.MRS
> 
> December 4th- Barhanita
> 
> December 5th- Pray2bBlessed & TXRunnerGirl
> 
> December 10th- ESwemba84
> 
> December 12th- KelseyK & BBellyRose & runnergrl
> 
> December 14th- Swanny
> 
> December 16th- fayefirth
> 
> December 18th- pbl_ge
> 
> December 22nd- Gwenylovey*
> 
> I'll join I am currently 3DO, had a early miscarriage last month at 5 wks. Started taking Vitex and a high dose of Vitamin C this month along with prenatal, extra folic acid and used Preseed. Not really hopeful but I guess we will see...Click to expand...

Hi!
I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: seems like you're doing a lot to get your bfp this cycle :) I hope we all get our Christmas :bfp:s!!!!!!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Kelsey-that all sounds sopromising! the cramps and the CM.. how much longer do you think you will be able to hold out? Id really try to wait till 10 dpo because before then, a BNF doesnt mean youre not pregnant and its not worth the money or disappointment! Cant wait to see your beautiful pink lines!


----------



## ESwemba84

8 DPO here, and AF is due in 3-4 days. The only noticeable symptom is cramping, which is more like cramping and less like the constant dull pelvic discomfort I experienced all month. The US tech said I ovulated from my left side, and I've been having pains from that side more so than all over. I had a second temp way below the cover line this morning, but I also got up to pee 2 hours before I got up, and had to wake up much earlier today. Not sure if that would make it lower though. I'm really hoping my temp goes back up. I've decided I'm not testing until Friday, at least.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Hi lovely ladies! You all sound like you have some very promising symptoms . I had cramping up until day 11 and then it stopped after I had some pink watery spotting on Monday morning with a temp spike. Tested Monday and got a very faint BFP! Have been POAS like crazy since but its def getting darker. It's been a long year trying since our loss last December and I was started to get really down on TTC. I will be praying you all get your BFP's soon and stay positive because no matter how long we try and the extreme emotional roller coaster, it's worth every second!!!


----------



## runnergrl

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Hi lovely ladies! You all sound like you have some very promising symptoms . I had cramping up until day 11 and then it stopped after I had some pink watery spotting on Monday morning with a temp spike. Tested Monday and got a very faint BFP! Have been POAS like crazy since but its def getting darker. It's been a long year trying since our loss last December and I was started to get really down on TTC. I will be praying you all get your BFP's soon and stay positive because no matter how long we try and the extreme emotional roller coaster, it's worth every second!!!

You are so sweet and encouraging. You are going to be such a wonderful mommy:)


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Hi lovely ladies! You all sound like you have some very promising symptoms . I had cramping up until day 11 and then it stopped after I had some pink watery spotting on Monday morning with a temp spike. Tested Monday and got a very faint BFP! Have been POAS like crazy since but its def getting darker. It's been a long year trying since our loss last December and I was started to get really down on TTC. I will be praying you all get your BFP's soon and stay positive because no matter how long we try and the extreme emotional roller coaster, it's worth every second!!!

Yeah, congrats :bfp: buddy!! We got our :bfp: on the same day! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovely ladies! You all sound like you have some very promising symptoms . I had cramping up until day 11 and then it stopped after I had some pink watery spotting on Monday morning with a temp spike. Tested Monday and got a very faint BFP! Have been POAS like crazy since but its def getting darker. It's been a long year trying since our loss last December and I was started to get really down on TTC. I will be praying you all get your BFP's soon and stay positive because no matter how long we try and the extreme emotional roller coaster, it's worth every second!!!
> 
> You are so sweet and encouraging. You are going to be such a wonderful mommy:)Click to expand...

Thank you so much :):)!!!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Pray2bBlessed said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovely ladies! You all sound like you have some very promising symptoms . I had cramping up until day 11 and then it stopped after I had some pink watery spotting on Monday morning with a temp spike. Tested Monday and got a very faint BFP! Have been POAS like crazy since but its def getting darker. It's been a long year trying since our loss last December and I was started to get really down on TTC. I will be praying you all get your BFP's soon and stay positive because no matter how long we try and the extreme emotional roller coaster, it's worth every second!!!
> 
> Yeah, congrats :bfp: buddy!! We got our :bfp: on the same day! :happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

so exciting!!!!!! CONGRATS TO YOU ALSO!!! :friends::happydance:


----------



## ESwemba84

Today I had yet another temp way below the cover line. Starting to think I'm out since my temps are so low. FF once again moved my crosshairs, so I'm 10 DPO according to that. AF cramps are more noticable this morning, and caved and tested with a BFN. The one good symptom I have is that my boobs aren't sore, which I remember was the case very early in my last pregnancy. In fact I wasn't tracking my cycle that month and I didn't have any symptoms, and only tested because I realized it had been over a month since my last period. Anyway probably not testing unless the temps go back up or AF doesn't come this weekend.


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84: Awwww. If this month isn't your month, you have information on your body to go off of. FX

Pray2bBlessed: Oh yay!! Congrats

KelseyK: Yay for puppies. Mine is about 6 months old and is bad as ever. I was going through my videos on my phone last night and came across one of the puppy when it was really small. It was acting up even then. Hehe. 

Good to hear you are in a good position to conceive. Good luck!!

AFM: I confirmed my BFP with a digital on Wednesday, but I am so very very nervous. I rung my OB to ask about progesterone before I go in for my initial visit on Friday tomorrow. If I can't get a script filled today, I will patiently wait for tomorrow. I don't feel any symptoms beyond being tired and a little more hungry, but that's it. Hope the rest of you ladies get your BFP. I am sorry I have been MIA.


----------



## sowanted

pbl_ge said:


> I may be out. FF thinks I O'ed on CD8, instead of my usual CD17. I'm not convinced, but if it's right then there's zero chance for us this month. BD was timed badly, and I had an HSG on CD10, which presumably would have blasted any eggy right out of my uterus. :brat: :brat: :brat:
> 
> Did anyone else O super early after a m/c?

I had the opposite problem in months 3-5 following miscarriage: 3 days late (d17 instead of the clockwork d14).

Question:
Can you tell me about hsg? How to test? I know nothing about it...

Thanks. Sorry to have to meet like this!


----------



## ESwemba84

Last night I started spotting (on CD 22) and I thought, well that's odd. AF isn't due until Saturday......so I got all excited about implantation bleeding and it really does exist! Well my temp dropped again this morning and wouldn't you know it AF came early. I'm so frustrated I could cry. First the pelvic pain all month, then a 10 day LP where my temp can't stay above the cover line for even that long, and now a 22 day cycle which is the shortest one I've had since the D&C. I guess on to the next one....


----------



## runnergrl

ESwemba84 said:


> Last night I started spotting (on CD 22) and I thought, well that's odd. AF isn't due until Saturday......so I got all excited about implantation bleeding and it really does exist! Well my temp dropped again this morning and wouldn't you know it AF came early. I'm so frustrated I could cry. First the pelvic pain all month, then a 10 day LP where my temp can't stay above the cover line for even that long, and now a 22 day cycle which is the shortest one I've had since the D&C. I guess on to the next one....

sorry:( :hug:


----------



## Topanga053

ESwemba84 said:


> Last night I started spotting (on CD 22) and I thought, well that's odd. AF isn't due until Saturday......so I got all excited about implantation bleeding and it really does exist! Well my temp dropped again this morning and wouldn't you know it AF came early. I'm so frustrated I could cry. First the pelvic pain all month, then a 10 day LP where my temp can't stay above the cover line for even that long, and now a 22 day cycle which is the shortest one I've had since the D&C. I guess on to the next one....

I'm so sorry. :nope: I hope you figure out what's going on. I can more than relate to the frustration about AF coming. Every period is still really hard for me. Hopefully this is the last cycle you have to worry about for awhile!! ;:winkwink:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

ESwemba84 said:


> Last night I started spotting (on CD 22) and I thought, well that's odd. AF isn't due until Saturday......so I got all excited about implantation bleeding and it really does exist! Well my temp dropped again this morning and wouldn't you know it AF came early. I'm so frustrated I could cry. First the pelvic pain all month, then a 10 day LP where my temp can't stay above the cover line for even that long, and now a 22 day cycle which is the shortest one I've had since the D&C. I guess on to the next one....

Im very sorry to hear that!! Sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

ESwemba84 said:


> Last night I started spotting (on CD 22) and I thought, well that's odd. AF isn't due until Saturday......so I got all excited about implantation bleeding and it really does exist! Well my temp dropped again this morning and wouldn't you know it AF came early. I'm so frustrated I could cry. First the pelvic pain all month, then a 10 day LP where my temp can't stay above the cover line for even that long, and now a 22 day cycle which is the shortest one I've had since the D&C. I guess on to the next one....

:hug:


----------



## MamaTex

I am back from my first scan. I would be about 4 + 3 now, if I am going off my last menstrual period. The doctor said I had a thick uterine lining and that my cervix looked good. The urine test they did came back pregnant, so I am a little more reassured. 

When I had my ultrasound today, no gestational sac was detected. When he said that, my heart seemed to skip a beat but I reminded myself that I am early and that I might be earlier than I thought. On Monday they are supposed to call me about the results of my blood drawn today, so I am nervous still but a little more reassured. I know it is too early to really see anything so I am holding out hope that is not an ectopic and that little one sticks.

I asked the OB about progesterone and he said he didn't prescribe it unless there was an identified luteal phase defect or I start bleeding! I am not sure what to do about this as I want to do everything I can but not sure if I should give it a week or not. I have an appointment next Thursday. The Ob said he did not know of any concrete evidence that showed that prescribing progesterone worked. If there is a chromosomal abnormality, I guess no amt of progesterone will save the pregnancy if my body wants to flush out what it identifies as defective. 

I am now about to go to my second day of volunteering this week for a few hours and then it is home to rest up. One symptom I have noticed is more frequent urination so the next time I go in I will want to make sure I do not have a UTI and that this frequent urination is a pregnancy symptom.


----------



## runnergrl

MamaTex said:


> I am back from my first scan. I would be about 4 + 3 now, if I am going off my last menstrual period. The doctor said I had a thick uterine lining and that my cervix looked good. The urine test they did came back pregnant, so I am a little more reassured.
> 
> When I had my ultrasound today, no gestational sac was detected. When he said that, my heart seemed to skip a beat but I reminded myself that I am early and that I might be earlier than I thought. On Monday they are supposed to call me about the results of my blood drawn today, so I am nervous still but a little more reassured. I know it is too early to really see anything so I am holding out hope that is not an ectopic and that little one sticks.
> 
> I asked the OB about progesterone and he said he didn't prescribe it unless there was an identified luteal phase defect or I start bleeding! I am not sure what to do about this as I want to do everything I can but not sure if I should give it a week or not. I have an appointment next Thursday. The Ob said he did not know of any concrete evidence that showed that prescribing progesterone worked. If there is a chromosomal abnormality, I guess no amt of progesterone will save the pregnancy if my body wants to flush out what it identifies as defective.
> 
> I am now about to go to my second day of volunteering this week for a few hours and then it is home to rest up. One symptom I have noticed is more frequent urination so the next time I go in I will want to make sure I do not have a UTI and that this frequent urination is a pregnancy symptom.

Praying for you sweetie:) do you ovulate on time or could you have ovulated later than CD14? when they base your EDD on your LMP, its not as accurate as dating it from Ovulation.. I am a notorious late ovulator and dating from LMP is always wrong for me..


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!!

Well yesterday I took a test, sometimes I saw a line when I tilted it JUST right but I didn't want to get my hopes up, I mean it was FAINT. I could only see it if I put it right up against light BUT today I got this with FMU!!! Hoping it sticks!! Can't wait for all of you to join me!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## BBellyRose

Oh!!! Congrats KelseyK!!!!! 
how many dpo are you?

I should start testing soon too


----------



## BBellyRose

Oh, sorry, I didn't see your ticker before (10 dpo...)!
Did you have any symptoms these days or you tested "just in case" ;-)?

I had some dull ache and twinges in my pelvic area around 7 dpo and I'm totally gassy and bloated. But I also read that those symptoms are related to an increase in progesterone. I though that the twinges were maybe related to implantation, but I don't want to get my hopes up. I'm so scared that I will get a BFN just like the past two months....


----------



## KelseyK

I had BAD af type cramps at 5/6DPO, really gassy, my stomach has been making A TON of noise, super tired, my hairy has been greasy when it's normally dry, my skin has been oily, my gums and teeth have been hurting, I've been itchy, and I've had a headache ever since about 3dpo. No sore boobs, no morning sickness, haven't wanted coffee (which is CRAZY for me) beer sounds horrible. Today and yesterday I have had AF type cramps that come and go. Oh and I'm usually a very light sleeper and now when I fall asleep I am in a DEEP sleep and I have very vivid dreams. :) If you have any questions ask away!! :):)


----------



## KelseyK

Oh and I have had a lot of twinges. I think I o'd on my right side and so most of them have been on that side but I have felt some on the left side too. And I think it was about 6 or 7DPO I felt a very strong sharp pain in my uterus that shot down to my vagina :shrug: Honestly I felt TOTALLY out this month. I felt more pg last month!!! My headaches and being tired have been the biggest clue. Also the AF type cramps since I normally don't feel cramps until the day AF comes.


----------



## BBellyRose

thanks KelseyK! You give me hope  When are you planning to visit your OB?

And reading your symptoms, I'm thinking that maybe and just maybe (hihihi), the dull ache and twinges ARE related to implantation. I have to stay positive!!!

MamaTex, it's great hearing that you got your BFP!!!! I understand how you feel about that first ultrasound. My OB has the same opinion about progesterone... Send you lots of hugs!!!
Try to enjoy as much as possible this pregnancy!!!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

KelseyK said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Well yesterday I took a test, sometimes I saw a line when I tilted it JUST right but I didn't want to get my hopes up, I mean it was FAINT. I could only see it if I put it right up against light BUT today I got this with FMU!!! Hoping it sticks!! Can't wait for all of you to join me!!!

yayyyyyyyy KelseyK!!!! Thats awesome, congrats!! Lucky thread :)


----------



## runnergrl

I'm pregnant too!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats kelseyk and runner girl!! :happydance:

Kelsey- I was the same way, I felt more preggo last month when I wasn't!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> I'm pregnant too!!! :happydance:

Yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats )))))


----------



## KelseyK

runnergrl said:


> I'm pregnant too!!! :happydance:

Omg omg omg!!!!! Congrats!!! I knew we would do it this cycle!!!


----------



## BBellyRose

OMG!!!! I got a very very faint line (but my DH was also able to see it!) on an internet cheapie this morning!!! wow!!! I'm only 9dpo!
Anyway, I will wait a little bit before I start celebrating. I hope this line gets darker!!

Congrats, runnergrl!!!!!

It really seems like a lucky thread!!

Let's hope we all get sticky beans


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

BBellyRose said:


> OMG!!!! I got a very very faint line (but my DH was also able to see it!) on an internet cheapie this morning!!! wow!!! I'm only 9dpo!
> Anyway, I will wait a little bit before I start celebrating. I hope this line gets darker!!
> 
> Congrats, runnergrl!!!!!
> 
> It really seems like a lucky thread!!
> 
> Let's hope we all get sticky beans

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

BBellyRose said:


> OMG!!!! I got a very very faint line (but my DH was also able to see it!) on an internet cheapie this morning!!! wow!!! I'm only 9dpo!
> Anyway, I will wait a little bit before I start celebrating. I hope this line gets darker!!
> 
> Congrats, runnergrl!!!!!
> 
> It really seems like a lucky thread!!
> 
> Let's hope we all get sticky beans


Wow ladies!! Yayyyy,,,Congrats runnergrl, kelseyk, BBellyRose and Pray2Bblessed!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

We are so blessed ladies!!


----------



## KelseyK

BBellyRose said:


> OMG!!!! I got a very very faint line (but my DH was also able to see it!) on an internet cheapie this morning!!! wow!!! I'm only 9dpo!
> Anyway, I will wait a little bit before I start celebrating. I hope this line gets darker!!
> 
> Congrats, runnergrl!!!!!
> 
> It really seems like a lucky thread!!
> 
> Let's hope we all get sticky beans

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lets get done more bfps ladies!!!!


----------



## KelseyK

How is everyone doing?!


----------



## runnergrl

doing good so far! I think I will just keep up with the other thread you started in the first tri section.. I am in too many as is!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies,

I posted once, but have had a crazy few weeks and haven't kept up with the thread. I just read over the goings on over the past couple of weeks and just wanted to send out a huge congratulations to all the lovely ladies who got their BFPs this month!! What an incredible thread going on right here! I hope hope hope to join you ladies soon :)

I am currently 6 dpo, and will probably test next Tuesday at 10 dpo with a sensitive test. Did you ladies have symptoms around 6 dpo? The only thing that I really have going on is increased white/yellowish cm. Not feeling super positive, but keeping my fingers crossed! And I'm sending babydust out to all the other ladies testing from here on out!


----------



## BBellyRose

I had funny cramps/dull ache on 6dpo and 7dpo. I got my very faint positive at 9dpo with internet cheapies (One step pregnancy test strip 10 miu/ml and mid-stream 20 mlu/ml). I also noticed an increase of CM around those days.

Good luck Gwenylovey!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies,

Well...I got my bfp yesterday at what I think was 10 dpo! I'm somewhat excited but still nervous given my history (4 losses in total, no living children), so we shall see. At this point, I'm just trying to stay positive and will have my second blood draw tomorrow to see if my levels have doubled. Hoping this one sticks!!

Hoping you are all well!


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

Congrats gweny!! :happydance: sending you lots of sticky vibes!!!


----------



## KelseyK

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well...I got my bfp yesterday at what I think was 10 dpo! I'm somewhat excited but still nervous given my history (4 losses in total, no living children), so we shall see. At this point, I'm just trying to stay positive and will have my second blood draw tomorrow to see if my levels have doubled. Hoping this one sticks!!
> 
> Hoping you are all well!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Rosmuira23

Well done girls x


----------

